# FIBERGLASS HEADLINES



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

HAS ANYONE DONE IT ON EARLY 60s IMPALAS?. PICS!!


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 27 2008, 08:34 PM~12539937
> *HAS ANYONE DONE IT ON EARLY 60s IMPALAS?.      PICS!!
> *


If you make a card board cut in the shape if the headliner and cuver it with maskin tape you can layer the fiberic on it and it should come rite off the card board .the cardboard would be like a mold.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

try your imagination. :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Gonna have to do some metal cutting cause there are stringer all throughout the headliner. So you are goign to have a fun time, honestly


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

turn the car upside down and lay your fiberglass. let it dry and then you'll have your mold. :thumbsup: haha just jokin'. do the cardboard thing. its gona take alot of time and hard work. but it will be worth it. if you do it right.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 27 2008, 08:34 PM~12539937
> *HAS ANYONE DONE IT ON EARLY 60s IMPALAS?.      PICS!!
> *


Or if you don't care about the current headliner just use that. Glass that and sand it down.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 28 2009, 01:02 AM~12833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much sandpaper have you gon thru? :cheesy: 

Thats alot of work gon be cool to see the finished pics


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:02 AM~12833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 fawck man !!! that is some dedication right there!!!


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:02 AM~12833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW DID YOU GO ABOUT?
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 AM~12833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT TRYING TO HATE, BUT I ALREADY SEE WHAT IS HAPPENING, UGGGG BACK SEAT PEOPLE


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 29 2009, 06:44 PM~12852415
> *NOT TRYING TO HATE, BUT I ALREADY SEE WHAT IS HAPPENING, UGGGG BACK SEAT PEOPLE
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 30 2009, 09:02 PM~12862123
> *What do you mean?
> *


PEOPLE REMOVING THERE BACK SEATS AND REPLACING THEM WITH SPEAKERS. I GUESS THAT IS MY PET PEEVE. I JUST WANT FOLKS TO REALLY START THINKING OUT THE BOX. I MEAN HOW MANY SEATS REMOVED AND SPEAKERS THERE. HOW MANY SKULLZ CAN WE HAVE IN CARS. JUST SOMETHING NEW AND FRESH. WHEN YOU SEE IT YOUR LIKE DAMN NOW THAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT. I FEEL THAT IS THE ONLY WAY THAT WE WILL SURVIVE IN THIS MOVEMENT


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2009, 08:46 PM~12863079
> *PEOPLE REMOVING THERE BACK SEATS AND REPLACING THEM WITH SPEAKERS.  I GUESS THAT IS MY PET PEEVE.  I JUST WANT FOLKS TO REALLY START THINKING OUT THE BOX.  I MEAN HOW MANY SEATS REMOVED AND SPEAKERS THERE.  HOW MANY SKULLZ CAN WE HAVE IN CARS.  JUST SOMETHING NEW AND FRESH.  WHEN YOU SEE IT YOUR LIKE DAMN NOW THAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT.  I FEEL THAT IS THE ONLY WAY THAT WE WILL SURVIVE IN THIS MOVEMENT
> *


yup. hence my prior statment, use your imagination.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2009, 09:46 PM~12863079
> *PEOPLE REMOVING THERE BACK SEATS AND REPLACING THEM WITH SPEAKERS.  I GUESS THAT IS MY PET PEEVE.  I JUST WANT FOLKS TO REALLY START THINKING OUT THE BOX.  I MEAN HOW MANY SEATS REMOVED AND SPEAKERS THERE.  HOW MANY SKULLZ CAN WE HAVE IN CARS.  JUST SOMETHING NEW AND FRESH.  WHEN YOU SEE IT YOUR LIKE DAMN NOW THAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT.  I FEEL THAT IS THE ONLY WAY THAT WE WILL SURVIVE IN THIS MOVEMENT
> *


Thats cool homie but thats your opinion, i kinda like what he is after.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2009, 08:46 PM~12863079
> *PEOPLE REMOVING THERE BACK SEATS AND REPLACING THEM WITH SPEAKERS.  I GUESS THAT IS MY PET PEEVE.  I JUST WANT FOLKS TO REALLY START THINKING OUT THE BOX.  I MEAN HOW MANY SEATS REMOVED AND SPEAKERS THERE.  HOW MANY SKULLZ CAN WE HAVE IN CARS.  JUST SOMETHING NEW AND FRESH.  WHEN YOU SEE IT YOUR LIKE DAMN NOW THAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT.  I FEEL THAT IS THE ONLY WAY THAT WE WILL SURVIVE IN THIS MOVEMENT
> *


Just wait till the car are done................ :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Feb 3 2009, 02:17 PM~12893754
> *Just wait till the car are done................ :biggrin:
> *


FROM FLA DOGG, THE NUMBER OF CARS WITH BACK SEATS FULL OF SPEAKERS, EQUALS THE NUMBER OF CAR WITH BACK SEATS


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

i really digg that molded interior...  minus the b pillar and itll look like what i want mine to look like


----------



## HIGH LIFE1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good homie


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 3 2009, 06:46 PM~12896000
> *FROM FLA DOGG, THE NUMBER OF CARS WITH BACK SEATS FULL OF SPEAKERS, EQUALS THE NUMBER OF CAR WITH BACK SEATS
> *


X2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CCHAVEZ1 (Oct 28, 2008)

some people can afford to spend money on there interiors and others can only afford paint,trunk,& engine. custom interiors can get you trophies too big dogg


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CCHAVEZ1_@Feb 22 2009, 12:00 PM~13076215
> *some people can afford to spend money on there interiors and others can only afford paint,trunk,& engine. custom interiors can get you trophies too big dogg
> *


interior alone is just an interior u have to take in consideration everything else around it..electronics ,gauges,chrome,speakers..


use some mickey mouse shit and ur work can be top notch but that cheap shit will fuk it up 4 u...


i see it all the time really good glass and top notch work and then bam cheap shit everyhwere ..a waste if u ask me



no matter if ur stock interior or fully glassed u have cheap shit its over 4 u


----------



## Lavish (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm getting ready to do mine in my 64 Impala. I plan on using a headliner from a 1991 Lincoln towncar. It's the same car I cut the moonroof from. So I figured I'd try to cut it, and fiberglass and gaps. It's already made from fiberglass. I wand to get the cloth off it, and smooth it out. we'll see. Maybe I'll cover it, HA.

But if this works...maybe you could try a headliner from a car with no moonroof. Even Caprice's have a fibreglass board up there. 

My other option I am thinking is I have my 63 Impala here on my rotisserie....if all else fails I've been debating on flipping it upside down an making my own fiberglass mold :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What up BIG DIRTY :biggrin: :biggrin: I still got your old 64 too.....It's just been hibernating....just waiting for me :biggrin: I think I have more into in storage fee's now than what I paid for it then. :0 :0 :0


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ANY UPDATE'S ON THIS CAR??


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

I was wanting to do the same thing. I have a 94 towncar. I wanted a guy here in town to do it for me but he didnt really want to do it.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 28 2009, 12:02 AM~12833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN THATS SICK HOMIE!


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jan 28 2009, 01:02 AM~12833948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2009, 08:46 PM~12863079
> *PEOPLE REMOVING THERE BACK SEATS AND REPLACING THEM WITH SPEAKERS.   I GUESS THAT IS MY PET PEEVE.  I JUST WANT FOLKS TO REALLY START THINKING OUT THE BOX.  I MEAN HOW MANY SEATS REMOVED AND SPEAKERS THERE.  HOW MANY SKULLZ CAN WE HAVE IN CARS.  JUST SOMETHING NEW AND FRESH.   WHEN YOU SEE IT YOUR LIKE DAMN NOW THAT IS SOMETHING DIFFERENT.   I FEEL THAT IS THE ONLY WAY THAT WE WILL SURVIVE IN THIS MOVEMENT
> *


THAT'S FUNNY I WENT OUTSIDE THE BOX AND TOOK ALOT OF SHIT FOR IT BUT IT DID NOT BOTHER ME


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Mar 23 2010, 11:30 PM~16982682
> *
> *


wat up crown that car lookin good my nikkah keep up the goodwork brotha


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 14 2009, 11:40 PM~14771902
> *THAT'S FUNNY I WENT OUTSIDE THE BOX AND TOOK ALOT OF SHIT FOR IT BUT IT DID NOT BOTHER ME
> 
> 
> ...


Not everybody can afford so many bandages :biggrin: 

Just gotto accept the fact that not all people are as creative as others.
Like most creative builders in any scene. they like more then only one style.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 3 2009, 07:46 PM~12896000
> *FROM FLA DOGG, THE NUMBER OF CARS WITH BACK SEATS FULL OF SPEAKERS, EQUALS THE NUMBER OF CAR WITH BACK SEATS
> *


x2 and its really tireing


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 14 2009, 05:40 PM~14771902
> *THAT'S FUNNY I WENT OUTSIDE THE BOX AND TOOK ALOT OF SHIT FOR IT BUT IT DID NOT BOTHER ME
> 
> 
> ...


I MEAN I CAN NOT SEE WHAT IS GOING ON HONESTLY, SO I CAN NOT MAKE A DETERMINATION ON WHAT YOU DID, BUT IT LOOKS BRIGHT


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Mar 24 2010, 04:56 AM~16983486
> *Not everybody can afford so many bandages  :biggrin:
> 
> Just gotto accept the fact that not all people are as creative as others.
> ...


hey i only went threw 2 bandages :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 24 2010, 11:16 AM~16986035
> *I MEAN I CAN NOT SEE WHAT IS GOING ON HONESTLY, SO I CAN NOT MAKE A DETERMINATION ON WHAT YOU DID, BUT IT LOOKS BRIGHT
> *


shit some times i cant remember whats going on in there 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 24 2010, 03:04 PM~16987197
> *shit some times i cant remember whats going on in there
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT HATING ON YA DOGG, CAUSE I ALWAYS GO AGAINST THE GRAIN. I BUILT A 4 DOOR IMPALA, AND GOT SHIT FOR IT BIG TYME, BUT IT IS MINE


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 25 2010, 03:08 PM~16999860
> *NOT HATING ON YA DOGG, CAUSE I ALWAYS GO AGAINST THE GRAIN.  I BUILT A 4 DOOR IMPALA, AND GOT SHIT FOR IT BIG TYME, BUT IT IS MINE
> *


its all good playa if it matters i like 4 doors hell i turned my ride into a 4 door
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 1 2009, 06:57 PM~12876236
> * Thats cool homie but thats your opinion, ikinda like what he is after.  *


X2


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Mar 25 2010, 07:56 PM~17002774
> *its all good playa if it matters i like 4 doors hell i turned my ride into a 4 door
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:cheesy: 4 door make good parts cars!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@May 6 2010, 09:43 PM~17413816
> *:cheesy:  4 door make good parts cars!
> *


ONLY IF YOU DO NOT FIX THEM UP


----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 10 2010, 09:59 PM~17449900
> *ONLY IF YOU DO NOT FIX THEM UP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 27 2009, 03:18 PM~12830099
> *turn the car upside down and lay your fiberglass. let it dry and then you'll have your mold. :thumbsup: haha just jokin'. do the cardboard thing. its gona take alot of time and hard work. but it will be worth it. if you do it right.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 14 2009, 03:40 PM~14771902
> *THAT'S FUNNY I WENT OUTSIDE THE BOX AND TOOK ALOT OF SHIT FOR IT BUT IT DID NOT BOTHER ME
> 
> 
> ...


Its just a show car , Its Nice & all. But most of us have Cars that we like to Drive for the streets


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 19 2010, 01:42 AM~17537443
> *Its just a show car , Its Nice & all. But most of us have Cars that we like to Drive for the streets
> 
> 
> ...


that's kool homie no problem wit that but before it became "JUST" a show car it was "JUST' a street car as well!!!! i earned my stripes there as well which included a first place 80's mild at LRM indy!!! and then i drove it home 
























so see homie i was in the streets while you probably was still wetting the sheets


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 19 2010, 03:32 PM~17541730
> *that's kool homie no problem wit that but before it became "JUST" a show car it was "JUST' a street car as well!!!! i earned my stripes there as well  which included a first place 80's mild at LRM indy!!! and then i drove it home
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA OLE SCHOOL PUTTING DOWN THE KNOWLEDGE


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Aug 5 2010, 12:56 PM~18237044
> *
> *


POST A PIC OF IT NOW G SO THEY CAN SEE WHAT YOU DID WITH IT HOMIE


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sincityrider1 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow thats alot of mirors :biggrin: looks good
and the molded g body looks tight too are you gonna paint it the same as the outside? that would look crazy!


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincityrider1_@Aug 7 2010, 08:16 AM~18251283
> *wow thats alot of mirors :biggrin: looks good
> and the molded g body looks tight too are you gonna paint it the same as the outside? that would look crazy!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 5 2010, 01:35 PM~18237861
> *POST A PIC OF IT NOW G SO THEY CAN SEE WHAT YOU DID WITH IT HOMIE
> *


x2


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

matttatts said:


> fawck man !!! that is some dedication right there!!!


:yessad: yup one big ass solo barric :facepalm:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> HAS ANYONE DONE IT ON EARLY 60s IMPALAS?. PICS!!


this is how I would go about it ( but your gonna need a separate 63 , cause ive seen your car ) i would lay plastic ,,,,foil paper or wax paper on the roof of the guinea pig 63 roof than lay two layers of fiberglass mat and resin , work out the air bubbles with a bondo spreader or some type of roller maybe , run 1/4 " balsa wood dowels ( hobby shop ) for mild reinforcement , from side to side , than resin that also . let the everything harden up overnight , the plastic was to keep the resin from sticking to the roof , pop your new fiberglass headliner off and trim as needed . now you gotta attach it to the inside of the Green Dream . i used to repair boats , im sure it will work . Hope this helps :h5: :inout:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

pancho pistolas said:


> this is how I would go about it ( but your gonna need a separate 63 , cause ive seen your car ) i would lay plastic ,,,,foil paper or wax paper on the roof of the guinea pig 63 roof than lay two layers of fiberglass mat and resin , work out the air bubbles with a bondo spreader or some type of roller maybe , run 1/4 " balsa wood dowels ( hobby shop ) for mild reinforcement , from side to side , than resin that also . let the everything harden up overnight , the plastic was to keep the resin from sticking to the roof , pop your new fiberglass headliner off and trim as needed . now you gotta attach it to the inside of the Green Dream . i used to repair boats , im sure it will work . Hope this helps :h5: :inout:


you talking roof as in THE OUTSIDE?

the headliner wouldnt be the same as the contours on the roof?

if you.mean inside, then how would you go about keeping the fiverglass from falling down?


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

yes , use the roof as a mold . AS far as contour its basicly a roof skin , i did one for a 50s chevy truck and held it up with double sided foam tape . On a Impala you could also use rivets on the edges and your garnish mouldings will hide rivets .


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

pancho pistolas said:


> this is how I would go about it ( but your gonna need a separate 63 , cause ive seen your car ) i would lay plastic ,,,,foil paper or wax paper on the roof of the guinea pig 63 roof than lay two layers of fiberglass mat and resin , work out the air bubbles with a bondo spreader or some type of roller maybe , run 1/4 " balsa wood dowels ( hobby shop ) for mild reinforcement , from side to side , than resin that also . let the everything harden up overnight , the plastic was to keep the resin from sticking to the roof , pop your new fiberglass headliner off and trim as needed . now you gotta attach it to the inside of the Green Dream . i used to repair boats , im sure it will work . Hope this helps :h5: :inout:


Thats a good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68TWNFN (Apr 17, 2012)

I glassed a headline in a ford excursion, I pulled the factory headliner out and glassed to it, almost using it as a mold. Worked great


----------

